# Lost a folder in Floder Lock Free



## kdrs (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi,

I just downloaded folder lock free version 1.0 for windows 7 from softonic and installed it my laptop. (Dell Inspiron 1564). I'd tried to lock few folders, and locked 5 important folders. Checked the original folders where they were stored and saw it's been hidden now. Closed the locker folder and tried to open it again. But I could see only 4 folders, and the one missing is a very very important folder as it contains my passed away family members snaps.. Though I have had a back up in google drive, I think some of the memorable snaps and docs not there in drive.

How can I get it back? Help me find a solution to this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

Seems like someone else had the same problem. Have a look here under the User Reviews tab.

Folder Lock Free - Download


----------



## kdrs (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you Dave for the help. But, he said he could locate the folder in the locker folder. But in my case, I could not even find it in the locker folder. I am not so familiar with these things. Thought of taking a back up led me to lost an important folder.

Sorry, I am not a techie... If there isn't a way, I would simply unlock other folders and uninstall the software. At least I can save other folders which I had locked. Guess thats the best thing I can do.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

I think I found a solution but we would need to delete a string value from the Registry, would you be happy to do that?


----------



## kdrs (Sep 20, 2013)

Sorry. I didn't get you. As I said earlier, I am not familiar with registry and other things. If some one can help me, then he/ she needs to explain many things I think.  Thanks once again for your kindness.

If some one has that much patience, then enlighten me more please.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Just let me know if theres anything you don't understand.

Click the start button and type *regedit*, then select regedit from top of menu.

Once the Registry Editor is open, we need to make a backup to use in the unlikely event that something goes wrong.

Highlight *Computer* at the very top of the tree, then from the Registry Editor menu, choose File and then Export

Choose a location where you can easily find it such as your desktop

Navigate to and delete *only* this string value which I have highlighted in red:

*HKEY_CURRENT_USER > Software > FolderLock1 > LastLockerPath* .

Close the registry editor.

Click Start and open Computer.

On the Tools tab select Folder Options.

Select the View tab.

Uncheck the option to "*Hide protected operating system files (recommended)*".

Put a check in the box next to "*Show hidden files, folders ,and drivers*".

Now go back to the location where you expect the folders to be and hopefully you will see them. :smile:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

kdrs said:


> I am not familiar with registry and other things. If some one can help me, then he/ she needs to explain many things I think.


If you're not sure, wait a while and I'll see if I can get someone to write a script, it would be much easier.


----------



## kdrs (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank You once again Dave. 

I could go until HKEY_CURRENT_USER>Software>FolderLocker Free> In that I could not find the LastLockerPath string.

I could find password, Question and default string values.. But thats it.

Thanks once again for your effort to make me know a bit about editing the registry.


----------



## kdrs (Sep 20, 2013)

Deejay100six said:


> If you're not sure, wait a while and I'll see if I can get someone to write a script, it would be much easier.


Oh.. Thanks a ton again. I'll wait.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

kdrs said:


> I could not find the LastLockerPath string.


This changes things.

Lets see if simply revealing hidden folders/files solves it.



> Click Start and open Computer.
> 
> On the Tools tab select Folder Options.
> 
> ...





kdrs said:


> Thanks once again for your effort to make me know a bit about editing the registry.


Thats ok, just don't go messing in there unless you've been given instructions.


----------

